# Helmet too small?



## chip (2 Oct 2016)

Measured my head at 59cm and brought a Medium (55 - 59cm) Lazer Blade helmet which was the only lid I could find which didn't give me mushroom head. Without tightening it up from the front to back I can feel a slight pressure on my forehead, it's not painful but I am aware of it and it does give me a nice red mark along it when I take it off. Tightening it doesn't make it worse, just takes up the slack at the sides.

Would I be better off going for the next size up or does this sound ok?


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2016)

Sounds like it's the wrong shape? Did you try before buying? Only way with helmets really. Not a buy online item IMO 

Try the bigger one and see how it feels


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Oct 2016)

^+1 to wrong shape for your head. 

Many people swear by Specialized helmets, they are like torture devices to me, Giro & BTwin particularly are far far more suited to my bonce. 

You really need to try before you buy.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Oct 2016)

I've had trouble getting helmets that theoretically should fit (based on the measurements) to sit properly / comfortably on my head.

Like @vickster says, the only way to be 100% sure is to try before you buy.
Evans stores tend to have a good selection on display, and Halfords have some too although not always as comprehensive a range. Bear in mind that both stores will match online prices from most other retailers so if you find a suitable lid it shouldn't cost you any more in store.

The other option is to find one you like mail order but be prepared to go through the faff of returning if it isn't suitable when it arrives.

Edit to add unlike @shouldbeinbed my "go to" helmet is a Specialised Max, which proves that we're all different. I've also got a Bell which fits well but looks like a blooming mushroom...


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Oct 2016)

You also need to remember that winter is on the way and you may need some space to add a hat under your helmet.


----------



## chip (2 Oct 2016)

Yeah tried it instore fitted like a glove and wasn't aware of any pressure. Maybe the display model was a slightly older model. Was the only helmet I could find which fitted well and didn't make me look like Marios mate. Did then and go and order online somewhere else but didn't feel bad as the store was cycle republic i.e. hellfrauds.

Looks like I'll be ordering the Large then, think I just have to suck it up and get a larger helmet as I'm bang on the line between medium and large for most manufacturers.


----------



## jim55 (2 Oct 2016)

I bought a kask mojito without trying it on based on reviews and it looked good ,my pal had one but it was. Too big so not an ideal test I bought the medium and like u really small front to back and not a good fit at the sides , it justwasntcomfortable at. All ,so sold it on and went back to my btwin 25 quid offering


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2016)

chip said:


> Yeah tried it instore fitted like a glove and wasn't aware of any pressure. Maybe the display model was a slightly older model. Was the only helmet I could find which fitted well and didn't make me look like Marios mate. Did then and go and order online somewhere else but didn't feel bad as the store was cycle republic i.e. hellfrauds.
> 
> Looks like I'll be ordering the Large then, think I just have to suck it up and get a larger helmet as I'm bang on the line between medium and large for most manufacturers.


Hope you bought somewhere with free returns. You could have got Halfords to price match. And 10% off if a British cycling member...

The only helmets that fit me comfortably is the Uvex boss but we are all different, the expensive kask one ok but couldn't justify £100

Not sure why you have an issue buying large if that's the right size and as above in winter, you may want to put something underneath to keep head and ears warm


----------



## chip (2 Oct 2016)

jim55 said:


> I bought a kask mojito without trying it on based on reviews and it looked good ,my pal had one but it was. Too big so not an ideal test I bought the medium and like u really small front to back and not a good fit at the sides , it justwasntcomfortable at. All ,so sold it on and went back to my btwin 25 quid offering



No decathlons near me to try the btwin offerings on for size sadly.



vickster said:


> Hope you bought somewhere with free returns. You could have got Halfords to price match. And 10% off if a British cycling member...
> 
> The only helmets that fit me comfortably is the Uvex boss but we are all different, the expensive kask one ok but couldn't justify £100
> 
> Not sure why you have an issue buying large if that's the right size and as above in winter, you may want to put something underneath to keep head and ears warm



Tried some of the £100 offerings, did seem you get a better fit but like you I'm not willing to cough up £100 for a helmet. Didn't get free returns but don't think it'll be much more than a few quid. Don't have a problem buying a large size helmet just found most of them were absolutely massive and a really bad fit.


----------



## jim55 (2 Oct 2016)

As said they are definitely worth trying on first before you buy ,returns are not ideal cos it always costs u something ( even time to return ).


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> ^+1 to wrong shape for your head.
> 
> Many people swear by Specialized helmets, they are like torture devices to me, Giro & BTwin particularly are far far more suited to my bonce.
> 
> You really need to try before you buy.


+1
I couldnt get on with the spesh align i had, always slipped forward even though it was the right size and tight .


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2016)

It is one of those things you need to try on... Once you know which ones suit you can buy online the next time. And as mentioned up thread, I'm on the boundary between helmet sizes and I was advised by the shop assistant when I bought it to go for the larger one if I wore a buff underneath in winter.


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2016)

chip said:


> No decathlons near me to try the btwin offerings on for size sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some of the £100 offerings, did seem you get a better fit but like you I'm not willing to cough up £100 for a helmet. Didn't get free returns but don't think it'll be much more than a few quid. Don't have a problem buying a large size helmet just found most of them were absolutely massive and a really bad fit.


Cost me £6 or thereabouts in postage to return a helmet last time


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Cost me £6 or thereabouts in postage to return a helmet last time


Yes, it can really add up if you have to return more than one or two. Advice is to try every bike shop you can find - most shops are tied to one or two brands, so try them all. One of the Spiuk helmets fitted me perfectly, until I came to replace it with the same model, which had been 'updated' and the shape changed. Cost has little to do with it - the expensive Catlike helmets are so short on me I get an immediate headache, and Kask don't fit either. After much searching I settled on a medium Specialized Echelon II. Helmets often come in only 2 sizes, and I'm right on the cusp. The one size fits all don't work for me either.


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> You also need to remember that winter is on the way and you may need some space to add a hat under your helmet.


Remember that many manufacturers specifically say not to do that.

(So I just wear the hat now  )


----------

